# Problema con el instalador de gentoo

## neoanderson

Hola a todos.

Mi nombre es Ariel.

Soy nuevo en el foro.

Tengo un problema pra instalar gentoo en mi máquina.

Les comento:

Tengo una cpu con procesador pentium 3,256 de ram y varios discos duros.

La primera vez que traté de instlar linux en mi computadora,lo hice con knoppix 7 y me salió bién.

La segunda vez el instalador se me hacía el difícil quedándose en el principio de la instalación.

Decido por probar gentoo y resulta que escribo boot: gentoo nodhcp y se supone que no tiene que iniciar servicios dhcp y lo hace igual,y se queda ahí,iniciando el servicio y se queda clavado ahí.

Ya me leí el manual completo de instalación y seguí todos los pasos fielmente,pero no logro instalar linux.

Les agradezco la ayuda que me puedan dar.

----------

## leo.the_zoo

Hello,

If you don't speak English, please post to the Spanish subforum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-30.html.

----------

## John R. Graham

Correct. Moved from Installing Gentoo to Spanish where hopefully you'll get the proper attention.  :Wink: 

- John

----------

## Luciernaga

Se supone que has grabado la imagen ISO minimal correctamente ... descargada desde un repositorio válido ...

Si el hardware de tu máquina no asume (admite) el software de Gentoo tienes que poner parámetros en el indicador boot:_

Estos parámetros están en el archivo README de la ISO, y hasta que no soluciones el arranque correctamente no te se instalará Gentoo en el disco duro, es decir, tendrás problemas de toda índole ...

Si nos pones el tipo de máquina que tienes te ayudaríamos mejor ...

Procesador y tipo ...

Memoria RAM, cantidad y tipo ....

Gráfica, modelo y tipo de bus ...

Disco duro, marca y volumen ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

PostData: El parámetro 'nodhcp' es para no tener conexión a Internet, es decir, a un repositorio Gentoo que la instalación con la ISO minimal necesita, y al quedarse 'pillado' es precisamente porque "busca" la conexión al repositorio y no la encuentra ...

----------

